# Help me brainstorm



## tumorhead (Feb 20, 2013)

One of my projects is a mobile game where you play a pig and put together a combination of 4 ingredients to make 15 different farts that propel you through the air. You have a healthbar and can take damage from hazards and enemies. 

[video=youtube;vtV1-TH9CkM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtV1-TH9CkM[/video]

Now I'm torn between several ideas for designing the level. I think using similar mechanics as a pinball machine such as bumpers, targets, and tubes that shoot you around the level is a good way to go. Instead of always falling back to the ground you can land on platforms and line up your shot to try to continue upward by banking off stuff. Also was going to add some flame sources that if you fart near them it explodes and sends you way up. 

Another part of me is thinking to do a puzzle type level where you have to bump certain objects to unlock the next area by lining up your trajectory. Maybe there are 5 holes in the air in a line and each one takes you somewhere else, you have to go through each and gather an item to beat the level or something. 

And yet another part of me is thinking of just doing a flat, linear level you run across and have to shoot over hazards each screen. Or even like an angry birds where you jump over some terrain to land on shit and break it. 



What do you guy's think? It's more of a silly app, 15 different fart sounds and a spiraling pig, I added fireballs the pig can shoot but not sure if it's worthwhile. 

I also need some ideas on making each fart unique, right now they are repetitive, like 5 farts spin you the same direction just a little further distance. hmmm


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's an older video with sound on my kindle fire:
[video=youtube;RwQW1ZXAx0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwQW1ZXAx0Y[/video]


----------

